# Non Alcoholic Pairing for cigars



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I was just sitting at home smoking a Padron Anniversary 1964 Pyramid and having a Dr Pepper, and started thinking. Some of us don't consume alcohol. So I thought that I would post the question, "What non alcoholic drink would you pair with what cigar?"

Common boys and girls. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Water, Coke, coffee, I usually stick to water or coffee.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Beer.

Kidding...coffee has been my favorite N/A beverage with many, the stronger the cigar, the stronger I like the coffee. I actually drink tar with the JdN Antano (joking of course).

Hey Andy, we missed you at Jacks the other night, Sam, Kim and the baby say "HI". Grinch showed up too. Good times.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Water, Coffee, and sometimes something more mellow like Tea..


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually have coffee, A&W root beer, gatorade or water. But then thats all I have in the truck.


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

Coffee most of the time, water, tea. 

I've never had soda with my cigar; I'll try out a coke or dr. pepper with one sometime.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Coffee as others have mentioned, but some days I like a sweet tea with a cigar too.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dr Pepper goes good.. Im a huge Mt. Dew fan so thats my favorite..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Water, Diet Dr. Pepper or Diet Pepsi.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Coffee in the morning with a gentle cigar. Beats the pairings they offer at Starbucks.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

In the morning it's coffee. Iced tea the rest of the time. Never met a cigar these didn't pair well with.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Water, coffee or Arnold Palmers 

Enjoy a coke a cmile and a cigar every now and then.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> In the morning it's coffee. Iced tea the rest of the time. Never met a cigar these didn't pair well with.


I agree with Warren on this. But for my iced tea I like a mixture of Raspberry and Green Tea with lemon.


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Water, coffee or Arnold Palmers
> 
> Enjoy a coke a cmile and a cigar every now and then.


NICE! love arnold palmers! totally forgot about arizonas since moving to korea. never had it with a cigar but always had em with my blunts :biggrin1:


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Ill usually go diet coke, but i gave tht up for lent & since then i've been drinking Pelligrino and i def prefer that now


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

water, coffee, tea (green or jasmine, sometimes yerba mate), coke or dr. pepper - i find that a lot of the aromatics in those sodas match well with cigars.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I like my Kaliber NA by Guiness. Warsteiner NA a close second. Otherwise its Coke, tea or coffee.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Cold water of Coffee


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Coffee in the morning with a gentle cigar. Beats the pairings they offer at Starbucks.


Maybe Starbucks will start offering cigars, and a room to smoke em in. They'd begin to get my business.

Coffee is my choice when not drinkin something else.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Coke And tea.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like drinking lemon-lime flavored sodas ie 7up, sierra mist. I find that the lemony taste helps to clear my palette.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

A strong full flavored coffee is nice. Mt Dew ia actually quite good with a cigar, more of a contrast in flavors than the coffee, but interesting. Sometimes iced tea, warm night, goes very well.

Though I usually have a non non alcoholic bevereage...


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Club soda and lime makes a good palate cleanser. Arizona black/white tea mix is pretty good too. Can't beat plain old water either.


----------



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

Coffee or water, but I think I am going to try iced tea now that people are recommending it.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

In the morning a cup of coffee goes great with a smoke and in the evening I usually have a cup of Jasmin tea with one.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

it depends on the stick. if we are talking non alcohol then its ether water (75% of the time), dr pepper (just about the only soda i drink on a regular bases, not big on soda otherwise), milke (dont laugh) or coffee.

though i did have black cherry kool aid mix that i mixed in with water, half the water required, and no sugar, so it was just a good flavored water really, and i had it with a cigar, not too bad. i have publix brand black cherry soda that i just got on a whim, i want to try it with a stick just out of curiousity, but like i said, i mainly just drink water, if im at my local B&M, i get VOSS sparkling water, its very very good with a cigar, i must say its my favorite overall drink with a cigar, even over my alcoholic drinks, but i cant find it too many places and its pretty expensive IMO, so it dont happen as often as i like.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I drink Coke at the cigar lounge all the time. I also like a good root beer. Defiinately sweet tea or arnold palmer during summer evenings.

I also tried orange soda with a couple cigars a verocu tubo, and a juan lopez. It was actually really good!! I'll have to try that out more.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Coca-Cola's with cigars. EPIC


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Coke,Coffee,Cherry Coke, Dr Pepper, Or Root Beer, water as a laste resort.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Coffee, Coke, Dr. Pepper, Cranberry Juice, Cherry Coke Zero, Ginger Ale, Water. I don't really pick based on the cigar, usually.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet Tea, diet coke, sprite (with ACIDs), water, and coffee. Especially those Starbucks Frappucino drinks that come in the small glass bottles.

The things I would do to have that stuff on tap... :biggrin1:


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

My favourite had to be Dr. Pepper! So many interesting flavours come out depending on the cigar.

I also like Coke with certain cigars; paired with a RASCC it is DIVINE!


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Vanilla Coke and Vegas 5 discovered that one day while snow plowing


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I LOVE VANILLA COKE! but i cant find it around here anymore.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

wow..
Lotsa dr pepper.. got some in the fridge.. and i am committed to trying that out today. haha.

never saw anyone mention pepsi either. not that i have tried it. But just found it different i guess.

I usually drink alkehal.. but recently switched to water room temperature.
although im still pretty novice in the cigar smoking bizz.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Since I don't drink alcohol, all of my pairings fit into this category. My first choice would have to be a strong Chai tea mixed with a little sweetened condensed milk or a mix (Pacific Chai is a good instant mix if you can find it), hot with a Camacho Corojo. A good Oolong tea goes well with milder flavored cigars such as the Cinco Vegas Gold line mentioned earlier in this thread, as it is a mild flavored tea. Both teas are also good chilled, but I don't like them on ice. I think the cold dulls the taste buds.

I do also enjoy coffee, always strong, with cigars, usually with a small bit of soy milk. Starbucks energy drinks, Mocha specifically, is my drink of choice when having a cigar on the road.

I'm not a huge fan of sweetened drinks, other that the Chai, as I think that they mask a lot of the more subtle flavors found in good, quality cigars.

And, when in doubt, drink what the professionals drink, room temperature water...

But, like everything cigar, to each his own.

PG


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

YooHoo!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

espresso, Tea, cola, or Club Soda!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i usually drink water and tried coffee and both are great but i guess i'll have to try some tea and some other suggestions i see here... great question it helps everyone....


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love green tea or Jasmine tea with a mild cigar in the morning. Roasted green tea is even better IMO...dont drink soda, cant have coffee...water goes well most of the time, and I can def see a nice iced tea goin well with a stick...I have to say i prefer alcohol though, but thats because Im a lush, as my mom used to say!!!LOL


I say enjoy whatever u like!!!:humble:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> YooHoo!


I can't believe that I forgot YooHoo!!! Those things are freakin' awesome with a good cigar!


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Diet Dr pepper works for me, still flavor, less sweet, but I have to let some of the fizz out first. I recently had some Schweppes limon and grapefruit flavor, went along really well with my stogies.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

All good suggestions, but let me rephrase...

Dr Pepper ans a Padron 1964.
Diet Coke and a ?
Mt Dew ans a ?


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

As has been said many, many times here: coffee. In my short cigar career, I have yet to find anything that goes better with a cigar. I am also a big fan of pairing cigars with Mountain Dew, and the original flavor Monsters. 

Take care, 
Rob


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I just found a jug of Oregon Chai tea in the refrigerator the other night. I had bought it for my wife for her to drink while she was pregnant. It was still good, so I took a swig.
Whoa
This stuff would be great with a cigar! I dumped some ice in a glass, filled it halfway with Chai, topped it off with some rice milk, and headed out and enjoyed a great Flor de las Antillas. 

While I've always enjoyed a coffee, whiskey, or stout with cigars, I'm now likely to raid the pantry and check out my wife's tea stash...


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Original bottled coke (from Mexico) is hard to beat in my eyes. Never tried coffee so may have to do that soon.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Passprotection said:


> Original bottled coke (from Mexico) is hard to beat in my eyes. Never tried coffee so may have to do that soon.


Definitely one of my favorites, have a case in my fridge that I always go to for cigars. I like coffee but it's always so late when I smoke it's just not worth it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have found that IBC brand sodas are nice with cigars. Cream soda, root beer, black cherry, etc. I've been wanting to try ginger beer with a stick but I haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

Cherry Coke or Iced tea for me usually.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I enjoy a variety of non alcoholic beverages such as tea and coffee (Hot and Iced), ginger ale, cranberry apple and other variety of fruit juices.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sober so never alcohol. I love coffee with cigars. Water is good too : )


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 6, 2013)

Coffee 90% of the time. Water with a little lemon in it. Or a root beer occasionally. Most cigars tend to last me at least a couple of drinks, so it's usually refills of coffee.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Root Beer, Ginger Ale, Dr. Pepper, or Diet Dr. Pepper are not far out of reach when I am having a smoke.


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooh...I've never thought of Dr. Pepper before. I wonder if it'd be good with a cigar with some pepper kick to it. You know...cuz it's Dr. Pepper


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Unsweetened iced tea, unflavored seltzer. I try not to have anything compete with the cigar taste.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I really like Cheerwine, Rootbeer, Arnold Palmers, or sweet tea with cigars.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

supahrob said:


> As has been said many, many times here: coffee. In my short cigar career, I have yet to find anything that goes better with a cigar. I am also a big fan of pairing cigars with Mountain Dew, and the original flavor Monsters.
> 
> Take care,
> Rob


Can't believe your the only one to say monster! Every morning on the way to work it's an absolute zero monster and a lighter cigar, then when the shop closes its either something alcoholic or water and a stronger stick. Same routine everyday! Love monster with cigars! Just love monster in general.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Rootbeer or cream soda is always a winner, or sweet tea. Just had a nice, sweetened chai tea tonight and it was a good compliment to a rich cigar. I generally don't drink anything too overbearing with a really good cigar though.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been drinking Scotch and root beer. Thinking about trying coffee.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Coffee, Pepsi, Brewski for me most of the time. Gonna try some japanese green tea sometime and see how that tastes.


----------



## Emwonay762 (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe there is a reason unknown to me as to why this would be a bad choice.... but I have tried sipping on apple juice a couple times now. Love it!!!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> I drink Coke at the cigar lounge all the time. I also like a good root beer. Defiinately sweet tea or arnold palmer during summer evenings.
> 
> I also tried* Orange soda with a couple cigars a verocu tubo, and a juan lopez -*. It was actually really good!! I'll have to try that out more.


DIET CRUSH OR SUNKIST works really well with blended and aged Nicaraugan maduros for me. Complements and cleans the palate, another hot beverage is. BIGELOW Constant Comment an orange and spice tea. I switch to lemon types of tea and soda with Honduran and Dominican smokes in the Ct. wrappers. You could write a book on what premium coffee is best with each cigar or pipe, suffice it to say that it seems each regional coffee matches that country in cigars. Just add sugar for nicotine sensitivity. Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Water. Ice tea (real, not from a mix), unsweetened.


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars (Jun 22, 2013)

If I'm smoking without alcohol it used to be coke zero all the time. I've recently kicked artificial sweeteners (well all added sweeteners minus honey and stevia) so recently water or earl grey tea. Might try the apple juice thing.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

I usually go with water...but a nice Mexican Coke is an occasional treat...They taste way better than the American stuff


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Oj or grapefruit juice is very nice. Anything acidic pairs with cigars nicely and creates a good mouthfeel, imo.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Non-alcoholic pairings I've enjoyed with cigars:

- Water
- Tonic Water / Sparkling water / Club soda
- Ginger Ale
- Coke or other colas. Real sugar vice fructose if you can.
- Dr. Pepper (laugh all you want, but honestly this might be my favorite pairing period. Dr. Pepper actually has an amazingly complex flavor.)
- Fentiman's Curiosity Cola
- Root Beers or Sarsaparillas.
- An Arnold Palmer (Half sweetened Southern Style iced tea / half lemonade)
- Tea (either warm or iced)
- Coffee
- Non-alcoholic beers have improved a lot in the last few years, enough so they aren't the joke they used to be. Erdinger Weissbier N/A is a good choice.
- Any good "virgin" version of a good mixed drink.

The only thing I would say really avoid is beverages that are primarily dairy or anything which is overly thick (as in very heavy cold coffee drinks, the ones that are basically milkshakes.)


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Diet Dr. Pepper, Root Beer, Water is about all I drink with my sticks


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know coffee has been mentioned, but not sure if Cuban Coffee (aka Cuban Espresso/ Cafecito / Cafe Cubano) has? That's my favorite non-alcoholic drink to pair with cigars, especially those that are full-bodied. It's actually easier to make than some might think and it's delicious! The only problem is that you wouldn't want to drink one after another after another.  Here are a few others I'll drink with a cigar if I'm not drinking alcohol: a combination of Sprite, Cranberry Juice, Pineapple, and Pomegranate juice (pour all into a glass and then top with a little bit of ice).... and I also like Sprite or Ginger Ale with a few dashes of flavored bitters such as Black Walnut, Cherry, Rhubarb, or Aztec Chocolate Bitters by Fee Brothers.


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

Coffee is a great with a smoke.


----------



## Brick-Top (Jun 26, 2013)

For me it depends. Sweet tea, Dr. Pepper or Cherry Coke. If its cold then coffee but its 11:00 PM and 93 degrees at the moment so for now its gotta be a cold drink.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

For me, it's ideally a nice coffee or a cold lemonade, depending on the weather


----------



## MUNKY (Jun 24, 2013)

Root Beer with the darks, Tea or Water with the lights for me.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice stout cup of coffee in the morning and if it isnt a beer or Bourbon on the rocks its coke or southern style sweet iced tea.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

root beer... i even crave root beer and a cigar when i want alcohol... and i wish they made alcoholic root beer


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

sillyrabbit72 said:


> root beer... i even crave root beer and a cigar when i want alcohol... and i wish they made alcoholic root beer


Sprecher Bourbon Barrel Hard Root Beer | Uncrate


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Unsweetened tea, cola, water or coffee.

I like the Kroger "Big K" soda. I find it tastier than the brand name stuff. Cheaper, too.


----------

